# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Zukunft der zahnmedizin..

## Jane55

Hallo Leute,

ich mchte gerne zahnmedizin studieren und habe mich auch beworben, nur irgendwie bin ich auf einen artikel gestossen der mich dermaen demotiviert hat...hier wird beschrieben das der beruf als zahnarzt nicht mehr rentabel ist, der markt berfllt und die aussicht auf eine stelle als assistenzzahnarzt schlecht und so weiter...ziemlich schwarz gemalt alles und wollte wissen ob das tatschlich so schlimm ist wie in dem artikel beschrieben ?
Sind Humanmediziner besser dran? oder kommt es nur darauf an wie man sich spezialisiert?

lg

----------


## Jane55

http://www.zahnaerzte-hh.de/DCD/htm/100000244.htm

----------


## Prpmaus

Bereits jetzt sind 15 Prozent der BRD berversorgt und fr weitere Niederlassungen gesperrt _(Regionale Niederlassungssperren fr Zahnrzte sind mit einer Gesetzesnderung seit einem Jahr hinfllig, deshalb verschrft sich die berversorgung gerade in Grostdten und Ballungsgebieten)_. 

Eine beunruhigende Perspektive liegt auch in den Unsicherheiten der Krankenkassenreform _(JA, gerade die Vergtung fr privatzahnrztliche Leistung knnte mit der GOZ-Reform abnehmen, zumal der Staat Geld fr seine vielen Beamten (Beihilfe) einsparen will)_. 
Zuknftig ist mit einem Rckgang der Studienbewerber zu rechnen _(knnte von der Schlieung von zahnmedizinischen Fakultten mehr als kompensiert werden)_, weil die Realitt der wirtschaftlichen Praxisentwicklung als katastrophal bezeichnet werden muss.

Praxis-Neugrndungen (Kosten: ca.  300.000,-) knnen im Laufe der Lebensarbeitszeit nur unter starken Einschrnkungen abbezahlt werden.

Ein Praxisinhaber arbeitet durchschnittlich 48 Stunden/Woche _(ohne Assi eher mehr..)_, etwa 16 Prozent der Niederlassungen sind Gemeinschaftspraxen _(in Grostdten eher mehr..)_. Die Abhngigkeit von den gesetzlichen Krankenversicherungen schwebt wie ein Damoklesschwert ber jedem zahnmedizinischen Freiberufler, das wirkt demotivierend (siehe R. Flhl: Der Mythos im freien Beruf verblasst, in: R. Hank/L. Weber: Studieren in Deutschland).

Die Realwertentwicklung des Einnahmen-berschusses hat sich von 1976 bis 1999 halbiert, die Zahnrzte sind von der Pole-Position ins untere Viertel des Fachrzteeinkommens abgerutscht, und das bei fhrenden Investitionskosten (siehe KZBV-Jahrbuch 2002, Kln). Die mangelnde Bercksichtigung der Investitionshhe bei der Punktwertgestaltung erweist sich als betriebswirtschaftliches Verhngnis. Die Zahnrztedichte hat zugenommen. Seit 1980 stieg die Anzahl der Zahnrzte um ber 50 Prozent. In Grostdten gibt es berversorgung, immer mehr Zahnrzte knnen nicht vom Praxisertrag allein existieren, erste Insolvenzen zeichnen sich ab.

Der zunehmenden Zahnrzteanzahl steht eine abnehmende Karieshufigkeit und Prothesenproduktion gegenber. Die Mundgesundheit hat enorme Fortschritte erzielt (siehe IDZ-Materialienreihe, Band 21), in der Zeit von 1970 bis 2000 waren 35 Prozent weniger Fllungen zu legen, die Zahnentfernungen sind um 50 Prozent zurckgegangen.

Auerdem sei auf die Informationsschrift "Bltter zur Berufskunde - Zahnarzt/Zahnrztin" (herausgegeben von der Bundesanstalt fr Arbeit) hingewiesen. Auf mehr als 50 Seiten werden das Studium und der Beruf beschrieben. Die Broschre ist erhltlich beim Arbeitsamt oder beim Berufsinformationszentrum (BIZ).

----------


## hennessy

Und trotzdem ist es immer noch mglich, als Zahnarzt nicht nur zu berleben, sondern auch gut zu leben. 
Es erfordert jedoch im Vorfeld der Niederlassung eine sorgfltigere Planung als frher.

----------


## SteveMcQueen

Oh Wunder. Mich irritiert es nur immer wieder womit Zahnrzte ihre Gehlter bzw. ihr Einkommen rechtfertigen...

2 Std. Arbeit, 16 gliedrige Brcke, 4 Implantate 7000  :Oh nee...:  

Wen wundert es wenn damit mal Schluss ist? Dann halten wir es mal wie die studivz Gruppe: "Patienten sind Sparbcher auf Beinen..."(wo sicher der eine oder andere Mitglied ist, die hier gleich lospoltern...  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## hennessy

> Es ist doch auch ganz normal, dass Kinder die Praxen ihrer Vter oder Mtter bernehmen. Ich verstehe nicht warum in der Medizin, aber vor allem in der Zahnmedizin die Kinder von rzten oder Zahnrzten verspottet werden, nur weil sie das gleiche Berufsfeld gewhlt haben, wie ihre Eltern?!
> Wenn jemand ein Autohaus besitzt oder eine gut-laufende Schlachterei, dann muss derjenige sich auch nicht bei seinen "Mitstreitern" in der Berufsschule dafr entschuldigen, doch den Betrieb zu bernehmen und den Laden zu schmeien!
> 
> Nur weil nicht jeder Zahnmediziner oder Mediziner das Heilen und Helfen armer Straenkinder in der Mongolei vor Augen hat, ist er doch kein Monster, der nur ans Geld verdienen denkt!


Die Volksmeinung geht halt fters mal davon aus, dass sich die Kinder mehr oder weniger ins gemachte Nest setzen knnten. Dabei wird jedoch oft vernachlssigt, dass auch die Kinder von rzten/Zahnrzten erst mal Abitur machen mssen, dann auch durch die gesetzlich vorbestimmten Vergabekriterien den Studienplatz erhalten und letztendlich auch erst mal das Studium erfolgreich beenden mssen, um sich dann als Assi beim Papa einzubringen. Also bis auf die "gesicherte" Assi-Stelle keinerlei Vorteile. 

Ich kenne sogar etliche Kollegen/-innen, die explizit nicht die elterliche Praxis bernehmen wollten, weil es fr sie ein Nachteil bedeutet htte, nach dem ductus: "Dort, wo der Groschen geschlagen wurde, gilt er nichts."
Also auch das gibt es.

----------


## ZahniVorklinik

Hey,

hab mir gerade das ganze Thema durchgelesen(puhh ;) )
Die Meinungen gehen ja doch sehr auseinander.
Als Student ist man natrlich bei manchen Aussagen verunsichert.
Denn die Motivation sich die Bcherbis zum Morgengrauen reinzuziehen sinkt natrlich erheblich wenn mann die Aussicht hat, spter finanziell auf einer Stufe mit der Treppenfrau im Wohnheim zu stehen.
 ::-oopss:  
Ich bin aber der Meinung, und das habe ich auch wieder im Praktikum erfahren, dass es auch und vielleicht sogar gerade in der Zahnmedizin die berhmten Nieschen gibt und auch weiterhin geben wird.
Lebenlanges lernen und keine Entwicklung verschlafen, dass stand schon in der Berufsinformation vor Beginn des Studiums.
Wie in allem muss man entweder gut sein oder etwas gut verkaufen. Am besten doch beides.xy hats richtig gemacht, der berhmte Spruch. Der angefhrte Implantologe scheint genau der Fall zu sein. Zwar ein Extrembespiel, aber das gilt ja auch eine Nummer kleiner.
Ich habe zwar keinen zahnmedizinischen Hintergrund, wohl aber Dank meiner Eltern spter die Mglichkeit etwas auf die Beine zu stellen.
Ich denke wir haben trotz manchem Assistenten und manch einer schief gelaufenen Arbeit, doch ein ganz spannendes Studium und haben spter viele Mglichkeiten.
Wer wei schon wie es in 20 Jahren aussieht? Vielleicht kommt ja wenn die Zahnzusatzversicherung breite Akzptanz findet Besserung? Aber wenn man nur danach geht sollte man vielleicht lieber etwas anderes studieren.

Es wre schn wenn hier noch mehr Zahnrzte wie Hennessy sich zu Wort melden wrden, gebe nmlich nicht soviel auf irgendwelche Statistiken ;)  

Gru

----------

